# Lindores abbey ruins, Abernethy, Scotland, march '10



## spacepunk (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey ho, this was one of those 'wow, did you see that, let's turn back and investigate sites'. These ruins are set, seemingly, in someones back garden so it was a quick explore. What a gorgeous place, full of colour and overgrown stones, strange flowers and interesting archways, if there's kids here it's the ultimate garden!!. Did a bit of research and found out it's a famous abbey that was used by William Wallace and his cohorts and has quite an important place in the history of Fife.





The Gateway





First impressions





Ivy covered walls.





Shadows and tall trees





Lovely arches





Nooks and crannies galore!





Further on up the road we found this plaque.


----------



## Smellycat (Mar 22, 2010)

Good piece of research there sp


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 23, 2010)

Fancy having that in your back garden! Just how cool is that!!! 
Cheers, SP.


----------



## chaoticreason (Mar 23, 2010)

Wonderful too see the faces behind the legends,hey ho! here we go incredibly high(Syd Barrett)
I wish I had a Back Garden! (for some reason I feel the need of capitol letters),and if I possessed as such,I would love for it too be full of all the above.
Erm! 
maybe even make a barbie for the luckless duo,who stumbled across this lucky find.
Pretty much as good as an accident can be.


----------

